# Poppers for XL Kingfish



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey, as all regulars will know we southerners have been getting into the swing of things for our kingfish trip. I have my live-bait rig organised, but now i am thinking lures. I was wondering what sort of poppers i should look at. I have been thinking about using the R2S dumbell Pop, and the Halco roosta popper. Both of there are cup-faced poppers, should i also look at using pencil poppers? If so which ones?


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

now we're on the right track. lots of 20+kg kings in less than 8-10 metres of water in a narrow stretch of water = concentration of fish ;-)

i got some lurestreet lures from spooled1 a while back, should do the job well (upgraded hardware though). i reckon anything up to about 6 inches long should do the trick. gonna get some triple-jointed garsfish to use too..


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll get you the name of the one's Todd's tackle stock. I have a feeling it's probably exactly what you want.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cheers mate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

If the biguns are anything like the rats, then I'd consider using unweighted or lightly weighted stickbaits, trolled at between 3 and 6 km/h. Much cheaper than big sturdy surface lures


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cool, i might have to look into that


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

sluggos 12cinch ripped across the surface - cheap and effective.. make sure the hooks are up to it...


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

any good websites for these stickbaits


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

fishnfreak said:


> any good websites for these stickbaits


Most US tackle sites have loads of them. So many different variations on the theme.

Last summer I got a lot of kings on 7" bass assassins, particularly the opening night pattern. These are available locally from lureworld and motackle. Best patterns seem to be clear with some kind of glitter or fleck - salt'n'pepper. White looks like a squid tentacle


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

R2S dumbells are value for money. Halco roostas aren't great for really ripping along the surface - they don't sit well and jump/skip a lot. The mid-range Captivas you'll see at tackle world are also rubbish. Blackjack skipjack 60 would be a good size pencil popper for you.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cheers mate, i have already bought a couple of roostas, and a dumbell popper Thanks for your help guys


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Some of the Nomad stickbaits are just amazing but the price is just as scary as the beasts you would want to throw them at.Solid as you will ever see.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

shiznic said:


> Some of the Nomad stickbaits are just amazing but the price is just as scary as the beasts you would want to throw them at.Solid as you will ever see.


buy exctly the same lures but not rebranded with $10 added to the price....Blackjack lures. And they do catch fish  I've got one retired stick that took 3 x 15kg GTs in 3 casts and my skipjack 60 (pencil popper) - both in fusilier colour, has caught my personal biggest fish ever . $50 - $60 each - no hardware...but worth it.

PS $50-60 each - and worth it.....NEVER EVER thought i would say that :lol:


----------

